# Software Update



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Just had a call from my dealer informing me there's a new software update available for the TT. Anyone else had this done or have any idea what it might include?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Nothing here but happy to hear that.. I'll check it soon


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

veru interesting indeed, can you please try to ask them more details about the update?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Is yours not an early car BumBum? Maybe something they've discovered in earlier builds.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

hoping is a common update and not depending from the build date, or optionals installed or other things like that..


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

keen to know outcome. I assume its for MMI? A couple of bugs need ironing out on that.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Waiting for a call back later lads. Will hopefully know the story then.

My software version is 0139 btw.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mine too


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

False alarm! The lady that quoted it was a 'software update' was mistaken.

Turns out it's a hardware update for the bonnet release mechanism. I've seen that mentioned elsewhere on the forum so I don't think that's news to you all. They're in the process of a soft recall for it across the fleet, to be done at the next service interval.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

give me the name of that lady....


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, I know. Talk about an anti-climax...


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello guys! Any news about software upgrade? Is possible to find something in the web? In my Audi store told me my software doesn't need an upgrade...but this is very strange, my TT is from November of 2014....


----------

